# Ladder on shingle roof



## graybear13

I have a job on an old Victorian house that has part of it set back over the first floor. I am going to have to use an extension ladder to reach the top of the gabel and it will standing on shingles. Will I need to secure it in some way or will it stay put and not slide off ? The pitch isn't too steep to walk on, if that helps . I have thought about screw-in eye bolts and rachet straps. Any help appreciated . Thanks.


----------



## MDRocket

2x4's and some nails right thru the shingles, use really big nails too, you dont want the 2x4's to come loose.:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

there have been many discussions in the past here about ladders and roofs

here are two threads that would exhaust my thoughts on the matter

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/ladder-hooks-2101/

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/roof-hook-alternative-1987/

and there were many other threads also. Using the search feature should turn up lots of solutions that you might be able to use.


----------



## Workaholic

daArch said:


> there have been many discussions in the past here about ladders and roofs
> 
> here are two threads that would exhaust my thoughts on the matter
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/ladder-hooks-2101/
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f12/roof-hook-alternative-1987/
> 
> and there were many other threads also. Using the search feature should turn up lots of solutions that you might be able to use.


Good links.


----------



## PrecisionPainting

I put foot extenders on my ladders and I have a guy foot the ladder while im up there


----------



## coastalpainting

If you use the 2x4, Make sure to fill the holes after you pull the board out.Our remove shingels first then nail the board, put the shingels back when your done.Somthing so small like this could cost you the job and more.


----------



## Macsimus

2x4's and some nails right thru the shingles, use really big nails too, you dont want the 2x4's to come loose.:thumbsup:

That sounds like a good way to ruin a roof. I would never nail through shingles, and with really big nails? That would leave really big holes, to allow really big amounts of water inside the house, causing really big damage and a really big pain in the ass insurance claim etc.. If anything, you can use roof jacks. You attach them by lifting the shingles and nailing through the lower layer of shingle, right next to the nail that attaches the shingle to the roof. And if you dont want the nail to pull out, hit a rafter! OMG.


----------



## graybear13

Sounds like roof jacks are going to be the way to . Many thanks, y'all ,from the Dirty South .


----------



## MDRocket

Macsimus said:


> 2x4's and some nails right thru the shingles, use really big nails too, you dont want the 2x4's to come loose.:thumbsup:
> 
> That sounds like a good way to ruin a roof. I would never nail through shingles, and with really big nails? That would leave really big holes, to allow really big amounts of water inside the house, causing really big damage and a really big pain in the ass insurance claim etc.. If anything, you can use roof jacks. You attach them by lifting the shingles and nailing through the lower layer of shingle, right next to the nail that attaches the shingle to the roof. And if you dont want the nail to pull out, hit a rafter! OMG.


:thumbsup: good thinking I'm not sure where my brain was

:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## RCP

Saw this over at CT
http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/chicken-ladder-roof-moves-54149/


----------



## johnpaint

Why don't you get some adjustable roof brackets. All you do is drive a 16 penny nail under a couple of the tabs and hook the brackets, place a 2x6 and way you go.


----------



## JCM

roof jacks and screws. pry up the shingle and send screws through the jack. Also you can lay a piece of water and ice under the jack to help protect the shingle. I lean toward jacks because everything can be screwed together including the ladder to the plank. Safety first.


----------



## johnpaint

JCM said:


> roof jacks and screws. pry up the shingle and send screws through the jack. Also you can lay a piece of water and ice under the jack to help protect the shingle. I lean toward jacks because everything can be screwed together including the ladder to the plank. Safety first.


These have saved more lives than any safety device on the roof i bet.Plus you can work without fear of falling off the roof.


----------



## ParagonVA

RCP said:


> Saw this over at CT
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/chicken-ladder-roof-moves-54149/


I've used the device that your link pertains to, it's awesome. Back when I used to be w/ a co. that did tons of exteriors, I was the guy that would do the roof stuff. I wouldn't work from the 40, just work on the roof- I felt more comfortable with a solid roof under my feet. I got this:  multiple times from the guys. No but, that device makes you feel super secure, mentally and physically.

Ladder jacks also are the bomb, but some HOs freak out about screws in their roof. I always ensured them that my safety was more important than a few harmless holes that would be covered anyway.


----------



## HORIZON

RCP said:


> Saw this over at CT
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f8/chicken-ladder-roof-moves-54149/


 That is super cool......We were just talking about this. Im a firefighter and a few of my guys that work for me are firefighters (and off duty LEO), In fire service we call these "roof ladders" , ours are 10' ladders with folding hooks to be used in the same way ,for when we are on a house to vent (cut a hole over the fire)....we were just talking about trying to get some , and how much easier life would be on the last couple of jobs we've had if we had em. Didnt notice a brand, do ya by chance know who carries them?


----------



## RCP

HORIZON said:


> That is super cool......We were just talking about this. Im a firefighter and a few of my guys that work for me are firefighters (and off duty LEO), In fire service we call these "roof ladders" , ours are 10' ladders with folding hooks to be used in the same way ,for when we are on a house to vent (cut a hole over the fire)....we were just talking about trying to get some , and how much easier life would be on the last couple of jobs we've had if we had em. Didnt notice a brand, do ya by chance know who carries them?


Never used em, just saw the link, I googled "chicken ladders" and got tons of results!


----------



## Calist

We call them Ladder hooks, Just bought new ones for a new ladder off of amazon for about 35 per including shipping. Cheap way to make your guys safe. Another great item is the Pivit. Link here http://www.provisiontools.com/ Sold at Sherwin-Williams stores, helps even out the roof pitch somewhat and has a non-slip surface to keep from sliding on roofs. Works on stairs and acts as a ladder jack as well. Muti purpose tool. 

We use them both on roofs where we have to paint gables or dormers. My guys like them so much that they've asked me to buy 2 more of them. I highly suggest them. Both Ladder hooks and the Pivit tool.


----------



## austintx512

like how only one person cares to tell him to use the search but everyone else will just re-answer the question..........think of this thread being more of a update lol


----------

